# FS: African cichlids, 50% off posted prices



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I have decided to shut down 5 of 7 tanks and sell most of my African cichlids. I will take some pictures over the next few days and post them as I take them. I would like these guys gone by the end of the week. so to encourage this all fish are 50% off posted prices.

*Prices are per fish.*

*Pick-up Only*

African cichlids:

Adults

Thick skin $10.00 1m 4.5"

Cobalts $10.00 1m 3.5"

Juvinile / sub adult

Ps. Demasoni 1.5"-2" $5.00








Melanochromis johhanni 1.5"-2" $5.00
Male








Haplichromis thick skin 1" $5.00








Ps. Socolofi 1" $5.00









Thanks for looking at this post

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

free pump pump i have been there all nice fish.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Dammit jason, your hongi better breed again because Ill be out of town this weekend.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Dammit jason, your hongi better breed again because Ill be out of town this weekend.


Don't worry Brit, they're African cichlids. It's what they do.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Pm'd you few days ago. No reply. I dont know if it went through or not so I pm'd you again right now . Hope to hear from you.

Clint.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Pm'd you few days ago. No reply. I dont know if it went through or not so I pm'd you again right now . Hope to hear from you.
> 
> Clint.


Pm'd you back


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok everyone,

I am going to hold on to these fish for 1 more week. Then they will be traded in for store credit at a lfs. I'm down to 4 tanks from 7. I hope I can shut down 2 more this week.

Pm to arrange a time to pick up before they are all gone

Teal'c


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I would like these guys gone by thursday. So i am doing a 50%off posted prices sale.

Pm me to setup a time to pick-up

thanks 

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

*African cichlids, 50% off posted prices*

You got a pm.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

do you have a picture of the adult cobalt? I am interested but cant remember what it looks like.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisch said:


> do you have a picture of the adult cobalt? I am interested but cant remember what it looks like.


Sorry for the poor quality , iPhone 3G camera.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

All gone, thanks to all who helped me rehome fish


----------

